# مهندس التخطيط و مدير الموقع و مدير المشروع



## مهندس مصطفى (13 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخوة المهندسين الأعزاء

أريد طرح موضوع هام جدا من وجهة نظري وهو (( هل من الممكن أن يصبح مهندس التخطيط مدير موقع أو مدير مشروع ناجح و هل ممكن أعتماده مستقبلا من قبل المالك و الإستشاري فى هذا Position أم أنه يصبح مستقبلا مدير قسم التخطيط فقط و أرجوا من حضراتكم أفادتنا من واقع خبراتكم))


----------



## حسن مشهور (14 أغسطس 2008)

مهندس مصطفى قال:


> ...... هل من الممكن أن يصبح مهندس التخطيط مدير موقع أو مدير مشروع  ناجح ؟ و هل ممكن أعتماده مستقبلا من قبل المالك و الإستشاري فى هذا Position أم أنه يصبح مستقبلا مدير قسم التخطيط فقط و أرجوا من حضراتكم أفادتنا من واقع خبراتكم..


 
الأخ المهندس/ مصطفى 

تساؤلك في محله .. ولكن لابد من السؤال: هل مهندس التخطيط هذا ناجح في مهمته (كمهندس تخطيط) أولاً ؟ إذا كانت الإجابة بنعم ، فبالتأكيد فإنه (بإفتراض تمتـعه بشخصية قيادية) ، وبعد إكتسابه لبعـض المهارات المتعلقة بإدارة المشاريع ، يمكن أن يكون مهندس موقع ناجح .. الشىء الذي يؤهله مستقبلاً بعد إكتساب الخبرة اللازمة لأن يكون مدير مشروع - أو مشاريع - ناجح .

في الحقيقة هذا التفسير قد يكون مقبولاً إذا كنا نتحدث عن مهندس تخطيط مشاريع بشركة ما ، أو ما يسمى في بعض الشركات بمدير الإنشاءات (Construction Manager) ، وفي بعض الشركات الأخرى بمدير العقود (Contracts Manager) .. وعلى أية حال فالشركات العربية الصغيرة (الغير محترفة) غير مهتمة بالمسميات أو بالهيكل التنظيمي أو التوصيف الوظيفي بصفة عامة . وأعرف شركات تقوم على المهندس الواحد .. فهو المدير وحاسب الكميات ومسؤول الموارد والمهندس المقـيم ومدير الموقع ومدير المشاريع .
أما الشركات الكبرى (المحترفة) فالوضع مختلف . وهذا ليس مجاله .

أعود لسؤالك عن مهندس التخطيط بشركة وما إذا كان المقصود هو مهندس تخطيط بغرض تطوير الشركة أو المؤسسة . وهنا يجب على هذا المهندس إمتلاك خبرات أخرى غير الخبرات الهندسية المعروفة .

أرجو أن أكون قد فهمت تساؤلك ..وفتحت الباب للمناقشة في هذا الموضوع الجدير بالمناقشة .
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق.


----------



## virtualknight (16 أغسطس 2008)

سؤال مهم ولكن نرجو التفاعل اكثر من الأخوة في الأجابة عليه


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (18 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم

الأخ المهندس حسن مشهور شكرا لردك ورأيك الممتاز الذي أثمنه غاليا

الأخر فيرشوال شكرا لردك ونرجوا فعلا التفاعل أكثر من قبل مهندسينا و خاصتا أساتذتنا من المهندسين أصحاب الخبرة الطويلة مثال لا حصر م. محمود عياد و م. سامر


----------



## قلم معماري (18 أغسطس 2008)

اتفق مع الاخوة علي امكانية ان يكون مهندس التخطيط مهندس موقع ويلزم اكتساب مهارات القيادة
مرفق ملف عن مهارات القيادة 


سبحان الله وبحمده... سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## nassar45 (19 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
يبدوا ان الاخ يقصد مهندس تخطيط مدن لانه انا لدي نفس السؤال لاني مقبل على دراسة ماجستير ادارة مشاريع هندسية.


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (20 أغسطس 2008)

لا يا مهندس ناصر أقصد مهندس تخطيط مشاريع


----------



## اختيار صائب (22 أبريل 2010)

برأي أن مهندس التخطيط / التصميم عو أعلى درجة من العمل الفكري ولذلك هو قادر على إيجاد الحلول 
للمشاكل التي تعترض المشروع لكن بدون الخبرة يعتبر أي عمل فاقد لرونق السلاسة التي يفترض أن يتسم بها 
لذلك وحده المهندس بالتفكير المتميز والشخصية الواعية لكل حيثيات العمل أن ينجح في أي مهمة توكل إليه 
فهو قد يتقن الأعمال التي تتعلق بالمحاماة أوبإجراء المعاملات أو ما يخص العلاقات العامة , لذلك باعتقادي 
المهندس الذكي ينجح بأي عمل يوكل إليه


----------



## مخطط للنجاح (24 أبريل 2010)

اعتقد انه هناك فرق بين اعمال التصميم والتخطيط واعمال الموقع ولكل مجال خبرته المستقله فان كنت مهندس تصميم او تخطيط ناجح لا يعني ان تكون في التنفيذ ايضا ناجح


----------

